# My Wavy Hair



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

Lots of people have been asking how I get my hair like this. It's super easy. I have a lot of layers in my hair so that helps it out a bit. My hair also has slight natural wave.. but you don't even need any.

Wash and condition your hair as normal. Towel dry a bit. Section hair into 4-6 parts and twist each part into a small messy bun and fix with an elastic. I spray in john freida ocean waves beach blonde stuff in and hairspray. Sometimes I'll put gel in it before I put the buns in. Go to sleep.

In the AM I need to blowdry the buns a bit as my hair is thick. take em out, shake head, more hairspray, and voila. If needed you can curl some peices if they didnt get enough wave.


Thats all!


----------



## Lolita (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Chelsea! Ive actually been trying to get my hair to go all wavy and pretty, but I've straightened my hair my entire life so never really knew how. I'll try this tonight, hopefully it will work! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Wildcherry (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Chelsea! You have such lovely golden locks! I will definately try that. Usually if i want some texture i just wash my hair before bed and leave it in two braids over night so i have waves in the morning. Your technique sounds like it will add lots more body though thanks!


----------



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info..I tried this though, and my hair did not cooperate..lol...It was kind of funny looking, I looked like a 50's housewife with kind of an afro..not a pretty look..


----------

